# Taliaferro 2013



## Ace1313

Hey guys. Just wanted to keep the communication open with a new thread. 

I was at the farm this past weekend, the creeks and my pond are full and lots of turkey tracks. I must say I am worried about next deer season as my plots are growing up and seeding out showing little usage other than the turnips and tublars. I had one plot that is showing heavy usage. 

I did place several cameras out and hope they work to see who survived. I hope Palmer, the Wide 9 and several other young 8's made it. 

Will be down scouting for turkey hopefully soon but, I am in the process of moving to SWGA and I may be guiding down here this spring.


----------



## Toliver

I'm going down in February to check my cameras to see who survived.  I'm hoping that big mature 9 pointer survived.  

Even though I'm about to put the property up for sale, I still hope he survived.  I can use him as a selling point.    Know anyone that wants to buy 60 acres?


----------



## mbrowland

Where is the property located?


----------



## Ace1313

Well first round of pictures showed the does made it on my place. Had one spike.


----------



## Toliver

mbrowland said:


> Where is the property located?



On Hunting Club Rd just off Hwy 22.  North Fork Ogeechee River is my back property line.

ACE1313.....  Glad to hear you had some does survive..


----------



## Ace1313

Will be riding through this weekend. Will give an update. Hopefully, the cameras work. If not I am sending them back to Moultrie. 

I did see a few hens walking about the other day. Fingers crossed I will make the opener. I haven't found a great turkey lease in SWGA yet but I did just pick up a prime deer lease in Baker county.


----------



## Ace1313

Saw eight deer in two days. Heard some hens in the trees over the last several days. 

Nothing exciting on cameras except a big bobcat and 3 pt. had one plot that looked like hog tracks and maybe a little rooting but could not find any definite for sure.


----------



## Ace1313

Had a good rabbit hunt at the farm. The bunnies ran hard and where difficult to kill in the high sedge grass. Jumped up four deer. One small buck missing one antler. Lots of water down there right now. Every ditch was flowing like a stream. Didn't hear any turkeys but did see fresh scratching and hen tracks with gobblers mixed in.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Anybody know when the fawns will start dropping? I want to make sure I have mineral licks to help them out soon.


----------



## Ace1313

Around the second week of May fawns should be dropping. Go ahead a place your minerals out now so they can "cool" off a little for the deer. Sometimes the minerals need to leach a little so it is palatable to the deer.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Anybody go turkey hunting today? Was going to but the forecast said it was going to rain all day. Definitely not worth the 2 hr ride for a day of hunting to be lucky to hear or see a turkey


----------



## Ace1313

Nearly closed the deal on one this morning at 8:40 before the bottom fell out. He came out at sixty yards and would not commit. Only one gobble all morning due to the rain. This was one my big food plot.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

You must live close then? I know for a fact my club has a bunch of turkeys due to seeing them every morning around that time. Just didn't seem worth the 2 hr drive an getting up at 4:40 to maybe get lucky.


----------



## Ace1313

Stopped there on my way back from working down south. Got a few days off this week so I will be back at them.


----------



## LonePine

Chased the birds pretty hard Saturday.  Heard gobbles from 4 or 5 different birds at sunrise but all were off of the property.  After the early gobbles, they got a case of lockjaw and we didn't hear another gobble the rest of the day.  Hunted until 2:30 and then finally called it a day.  Expected them to be thundering but the toms must be locked down with hens


----------



## djackson67

Went down last weekend to rebuild my porch and wash camper. Weather was nice until Sunday Morning and the bottom dropped out. plenty of water this year down there. Plots look good and creeks are flowing again for the first time in 3 years.
Headed back down this weekend and will put cams out to see what's growing.
Ace- thanks for starting this up again... on your plot that they're using, what is planted?


----------



## Ace1313

I have durana and patriot clovers primarily planted with three passes around the planted in Athens Seed Fall mix. I think it's wheat, oats, rye, AWP and crimson clover. I have been using this mix for the last couple years after I established the clovers. I have also been adding additional white and red clovers yearly as I would rather have the year round protein provided by these.


----------



## Ace1313

Guys anyone looking for a top notch place to buy the farm is still on the market. Hopefully we will be getting cameras out to survey the surviving bucks in a couple weeks. We had at least 4 bucks that were 3 1/2 or older on camera last season and that didn't get taken by us. We did seen three of those bucks during the season. 

The farm is 260 acres with a 2.5 acre pond multiple aged pines and food plots. Would be willing to sell the equipment to the buyer.


----------



## david c

who has the farm listed ? give me a call 706-969-8908 ... david


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Anybody getting pics of deer? I'm not. They aren't using the minerals  I have out


----------



## mbrowland

Yes, getting lots of pics.   They are hitting the mineral site, feeders and food plots.   Our plots are durana/ patriot clover, rackmaster spring/summer and have buck oats and rackmaster winter/ fall mix still but on last leg.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

We put in food plots memorial day weekend. Mostly clover and chicory mix. I wish I could say the same pic wise. I put in a trace mineral and stock salt mix in march and they haven't used it yet. Where are you located? I'm off exit 151 or 154.


----------



## Ace1313

Haven't put cameras up yet. I will be this week as I will be down mowing.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Went down yesterday to fertilize food plots and check the mineral sites and such. Deer are hitting my minerals on top of the ridge but not 40 yds in the bottom. I forgot I had anything in top of the ridge. While we were in deer camp,  I heard the most awful sound. There was a fawn that had got caught in a old barb wire fence. She had about a 2 and a half inch cut an a smaller one about an inch if so and scratches on her face. We called DNR asking what to do, they said if we could save her we could make the hr and 15 min drive to Monroe animal hospital. One less fawn on the property but it was nice to help animals I spend so much time as effort into hunting them. I would upload a photo but I don't know how to do it from my phone.


----------



## Ace1313

Just got back from the farm. Mowed my fields and have a very strong clover crop this year. Piles of turkey sign right now. Did see a small buck, two hens, and three jakes. Had a pretty heavy rain yesterday afternoon while I was finishing my mowing. Cameras and corn are out hopefully we will have some pictures here in awhile.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

How's everybody's place looking?


----------



## djackson67

Will let ya know Monday, headed down to put cams out and relax.
Hoping the plots are plush and creeks are flowing from all this rain we've had this year.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Went down today. Hogs tore up one part of a food plot. Hogs and deer using a trophy rack mineral (something like that. Salt content
Was Farley low with good nutrition. Plots were coming up good. Need to spray a little. Creeks were flowing good. Persimmon trees are starting to hold fruit. Should be a good year so far.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Anybody hunting around exit 154?


----------



## djackson67

pretty decsent weekend, few sprinkles at Camp, dang Humid.
They're hitting the minerals hard, first time in 4 years our creeks are flowing again. we didn't do any spring plots this year so our old Rye plots are turning with the heat.
headed back down in a couple of weeks to check the cams.


----------



## Ace1313

Believe my brother is headed down to check out the farm this weekend. I'm interested to see what's on the cameras for sure. With the amount of water I am expecting some nice growth on the bucks even if we don't have pictures. They will be there even if we didn't get photos of them.


----------



## Jonnyhunter

How are the acorns doin?  I hope there not a bumper crop like the past two yrs.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I don't know about the acorns. The persimmon trees were loaded the last time I went. Food plots were ok. Not as good as we hoped but good for our first plots. Creeks are full. Hogs are tearing the feeder up. Ill be doing down Friday to work and check cameras and scout a little bit


----------



## mbrowland

Hey deer hunter were are you?  I am of Hwy 22 between 44 and 78.  We are seeing the same thing soso food plots, awsome persimons and just starting to see acorns.  I don't think they will be like last year.


----------



## Jonnyhunter

mbrowland said:


> Hey deer hunter were are you?  I am of Hwy 22 between 44 and 78.  We are seeing the same thing soso food plots, awsome persimons and just starting to see acorns.  I don't think they will be like last year.



We are off 22 near where the Christmas lights used to be.  I havent seen any acorns yet, but man I hope there not heavy this yr.  Every year there heavy our deer sightings go down alot.  We have mostly hardwoods.


----------



## mbrowland

We are just down the road from the Christmas light place.   And I agree when the hardwoods have a bumbler crop of acorns the deer sightings are less.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I'm off exit 154.


----------



## Ace1313

No, acorns on my place. Did get a few pictures of big hogs! Couple great young deer and one stud! Palmer he is a massive beast.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I've got pictures of some huge hogs. No bucks yet, but I'm checking cameras hopefully this weekend if the weather alows


----------



## Ace1313

Couple of farm pictures from a month ago.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Wasnt able to go last week. I am definitely going this weeked to hog hunt, scout for opening day of bow season, and check and move cameras


----------



## djackson67

we've noticed Hogs on our place this year too, i smell Bacon!
Kirk, that'd put Palmer in his 6th/7th year?. Maybe i'll get another call from ya like last year when ya dropped Stumpy. or better yet, i'll call you with the story. LOL


----------



## Deerhunter12454

We cut plots this weekend. I got pictures of hogs and a 4.5 yr old buck that has a unique rack.


----------



## Ace1313

I honestly think Palmer is only 3. I found a picture of a deer from 2011 looks like him and his body just doesn't scream 4/5 year old yet. I doubt I hunt there this season I have leased it to Bill and his gang. I am sure they will do a great job of keeping things going out there. I will keep you guys in the loop as I am hunting some prime places down here. Already have a growing list of big bucks to get after.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Ace1313 said:


> I honestly think Palmer is only 3. I found a picture of a deer from 2011 looks like him and his body just doesn't scream 4/5 year old yet. I doubt I hunt there this season I have leased it to Bill and his gang. I am sure they will do a great job of keeping things going out there. I will keep you guys in the loop as I am hunting some prime places down here. Already have a growing list of big bucks to get after.



Good luck. Anybody near Sharon Rd?


----------



## mbrowland

I have a place on Springfield road and just leased Aces place.   We are going down this week to get some work done.   Putting up stands, bush hogging and breaking some dirt.   What a week end we have planned.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Here's the buck I got a picture of


----------



## Deerhunter12454

*And here*

Ttp


----------



## mbrowland

*WOW -crazy rack*

Deer Hunter,

That is a crazy looking rack sure.   Bill


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I got some traps to hopefully cut down on the yote population around and in the property. Hopefully 
More fawns will live while I learn how to trap yotes.


----------



## djackson67

Went down for a long weekend, Bush hogged everything and 1st disc'. had my moultrie out a month ago but batteries exploded after 38 pics on it, just had 2 sets of doe, one with single fawn and one with twins, and a spike from last year that never dropped his rack.


----------



## mountainraider68

Hey everybody, Bout that time of year again! Went down to the club this wknd, got all slick horn pics. Found multiple rubs, and 2 or 3 early scrapes next to our clear cut! Anybody else seeing this activity?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

It's most likely from the shedding velvet and the increase In hormones.


----------



## mbrowland

I agree with deer hunter.   We might starting seeing increase in scraps over the next few weeks.


----------



## djackson67

i think we're in for another late Oct Rut like 3 years ago.
Thoughts?


----------



## Deerhunter12454

djackson67 said:


> i think we're in for another late Oct Rut like 3 years ago.
> Thoughts?



That would be better than last year. I saw bucks chasing muzzleloader weekend then nothing for the rest of the year. Good luck to everybody going this weekend


----------



## mountainraider68

Opening wknds sightings anyone? Saw 6 does and a basket rack 8 yesterday am, then one doe yesterday evening. This morning saw 2 does.


----------



## djackson67

2 Yotes is all i saw but they came from a large pack that was feeding just before the sky was light,  as big as they are down there, i wouldn't expect to see deer when they're around.


----------



## mbrowland

Shoot them!  Let an arrow fly.   We need to kill as many as we can.


----------



## djackson67

oh we shoot the Devil Dogs every chance we get, just no opportunity on those. i moved my trail cam to see if i can pattern them, then i'll set up and take out as many as i can, but there's 1 big Black Alpha Male that's got to go.
Hoping for a good shower down there Sat/Sunday, Food plots need it Bad.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I'll be going down this weekend. The property has some pretty big hogs that make it impossible to supplemental feed the deer. If i see anything I'm allowed to shoot to about 35 yards, Its going to be dinner


----------



## mbrowland

We have some big ole hogs too.  Yes, two big ones I know they run from my place up to Aces place as well.  I hope you get one.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

We have big hogs as well, headed out in the am


----------



## BUCK 87JT

This my first year in Taliaferro. When does the rut usually kick in?


----------



## deast1988

I'm new down there. Just outside of Sharon. We've got 6 hogs coming and going all different times of the night. One big sow about to pop. Deer I've seen does and a buck. Almost connected on the buck but he didn't break the cover. 2 people we sat allover the club and tried getting a feel of the place. We hunted Tuesday wens day and Thursday morning. Moon got us more then anything . I'm off tmrw it's 50mins I might try it not sure though. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## deast1988

BUCK 87JT said:


> This my first year in Taliaferro. When does the rut usually kick in?



I-20 corridor. Last few years I good bet is a leading storm/cold front in Late October week of Halloween. I'm off the first 10days of November though so that's when I'll be there.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

I saw VERY early chasing last year during muzzleloader and after that very little. More hogs than deer. Club doesn't care about trapping coyotes and shooting hogs but still expect to see a bunch of deer. Food plots are looking horrific after a couple weeks without rain


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Deast1988, where off I-20? I'm off exit 154 near the Talliafero Warren line


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I'm at exit 148, of lumburg Sharon rd


----------



## deast1988

I'm off ray town road.

I saw chasing during muzzleloader last year in Washington county. 

If weather holds true I wouldn't be surprised if we started shifting ruts Texas has chasing in 80degree temps our winters have been horrible these last few years. 

I wish I could hunt 10/28 through 11/5 but the farmers almanac says it'll be cold this year. So who knows?

We were stocked with northern deer for the most part thick coats mild winters they probably chased all night!


----------



## gma1320

I hunt off sandy cross rd on saggus rd at my small piece of property at my home and smelled the doe in heat with 2 bucks chasing her I
Monday evening. Completely blew my mind I couldn't believe it


----------



## triton196

we have several pics of good bucks and big pigs. all the creeks have water this year and the deer tracks are back to normal unlike last year when we had all dry creeks. no acorns though and the but the browse is supersized this year from the rain.


----------



## mountainraider68

Found about 20 or so scrapes and pawed places on our lanes, We bush hogged back in august. Anybody else predicting an early rut???


----------



## 99autiger

Was at our property near Crawfordville last weekend.  Not much going on but did see quite a few tracks (and lots of turkeys!). Buddy I was hunting with saw a decent buck Saturday night, just never got in range.


----------



## djackson67

Doe Down Saturday afternoon on our Place. His First Archery Kill,
a few other seen but not real active.
Looking forward to Saturday with the ole' Smoke Pole.


----------



## Ace1313

Bill and his gang have put in some sweat work on my place. He said he saw Palmer on Saturday. Hope one of the boys get him or he gets one more year and turns into a freak. 

SWGA has been good so far. Saw 16 deer in two evening hunts on my new lease and skinned a does shoulder Saturday night.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Seen six Tuesday, and the acorns are dropping like crazy!


----------



## mountainraider68

There keepin the scrapes freshened daily! And seen a 6 point checking out a doe on camera. I think things are about to heat up fellas!


----------



## djackson67

Not much activity on our place this weekened, but did have a Youth get her first Deer.
everyone saw a few but they were all on the move and feeding at night.
5 Days guys!!! Full moon weekend, ought to be a good one.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I hope it is a good weekend! Going to be 49 Saturday morning!


----------



## mschw04

offer no longer valid.


----------



## Ace1313

Good luck this weekend fellas! I hope you guys see some deer and the big boy comes running by. It's getting to be my favorite time of the year for the piedmont region. I have killed nearly all my big bucks from the 10/24-10/31 during this time frame. Including Stumpy. 
I will be sitting on live oaks here in SWGA with the bow then moving into a cypress swamp for the evening. Good luck


----------



## djackson67

you too kirk! and everyone else, post those pics!!!


----------



## gma1320

Hunted wensday and seen one doe. But I've been hearing lots of smokepoles going off. Anyone else hunting in the greater level hill area?


----------



## dylankd22

Killed mine last year nov 1!


----------



## mountainraider68

How was opening wknd? Seen a couple of small bucks but for the most part pretty slow.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

A doe, 4pt, a turkey's is all that was seen!! At the Pittman deer cooler I saw a few bucks and their necks are already swollen pretty good!


----------



## 99autiger

We had 2 does shot off our property.  Between the 2 of us hunting (180 acres), we saw around 10 total deer in stands.  No bucks seen at all.  Lots of shots saturday am - not much after 930am.  Saturday pm was pretty quiet on the properties around us.  
About half the deer seen were in bottoms on acorns the others were crossing food plots near where acorns are also dropping.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Seen ten  Friday morning! Seen a small buck chasing does. Anyone else seen any chasing ?


----------



## mountainraider68

Oddly slow this wknd, only one doe seen all wknd.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

My dad shot a nice 9 pt!  17 inches wide


----------



## mountainraider68

BUCK 87JT said:


> My dad shot a nice 9 pt!  17 inches wide



Congrats!


----------



## djackson67

*Slow week*

Dang Slow on our Place All week, but did have 3 Doe taken, and one of our Youth Hunters take his first Buck, Congradt's Conner!


----------



## CBqakNflats

Thanks for the post Dana.Connor is still on cloud nine!! We look forward to seeing everyone at the club real soon!


----------



## Ace1313

It's about that time boys. Get out there and sit all day. Oct 31 has always been a great day in that area for big bucks hitting the dirt. Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

*I hope so!*



Ace1313 said:


> It's about that time boys. Get out there and sit all day. Oct 31 has always been a great day in that area for big bucks hitting the dirt. Good luck and safe hunting.



Not going to think of even firing my weapon until a wall hanger walks by!


----------



## djackson67

I think ACE is right, and He'd know. i hunted from opening day til last Sunday down there, the deer were not moving, Days are shorter now, Bucks are swollen and Stanky, rubs and scrape lines showing up.... It's about to happen down there. Then again Thanksgiving Week.
BUCK i agree, why shoot your best Buck Bait. LOL


----------



## dylankd22

Ace1313 said:


> It's about that time boys. Get out there and sit all day. Oct 31 has always been a great day in that area for big bucks hitting the dirt. Good luck and safe hunting.



Cant be oct. 30 through nov. 9th. Prime time.


----------



## dylankd22

beat*


----------



## Ace1313

Owning the farm for eight years now and hunting in the area for ten its amazing how many nice deer I have seen or "petted" during this time. Got really good records via pictures of it.


----------



## mbrowland

I am with ACE on this one.   When you think "Rut" in this county (and surroundings  counties) remember that the DNR repopulated our dear from three areas With different cycles for the does.   The majority of the rut happens this week.   There was sightings and harvest of very matture bucks 12 days ago.    After this week it will quit down till a thanksgiving week.


----------



## djackson67

going to be breezy Tomorrow but should be a good one after this rain, and the clouds stick around tonight.
good Luck to everyone!


----------



## deast1988

Whats the word????

Im headed down this week off 7 days starting tomorrow did I miss the Rut or is it still moving right along?

Good, Luck to all let me get some updates. Im hoping I can catch one on his feet.


----------



## CivilWolf

Based on what I am seeing south of I20, you missed it.  Very weak rut this year IMO.


----------



## mountainraider68

Has it been a slow year for anyone else? This time last year we had counted 50 plus deer since gun opener. This year 4 deer between 6 guys? It's really odd, especially it being rut?


----------



## 2-shot

There were 8 of us hunting the river bottoms around 22 and only 1 deer spotted yesterday.  It was a young 8 all alone


----------



## grunt0331

I hunted from the 25th-3rd.  I saw 1 nice buck on the 25th and he was steady feeding on acorns.  He came out right at the end of legal shooting light, so I had to let him go.  Saw him again in the same area the following Monday and couldn't get a shot.  Between the 25th and yesterday, he had made 20+ rubs in sight of my stand.  

Saw the same 4 does/yearlings every night between 6-7.  I didn't see a deer on a morning hunt all week and nothing mid-day.

Sightings overall on our club are way off from last year.  The honeyholes from last year are dry.  We are in the vicinity of Sandy Cross and Hillman Road.

Hopefully it picks up soon.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Went Friday evening and had small bucks chasing a doe, then had a decent 8 give me the slip about 40 yards behind me. I caught him in my cam 40 yards behind me that's the only way I knew he came through! I believe the the true rut will be this week and coming up weekend! Goodluck to everyone keep the updates coming.


----------



## djackson67

Naw! Rut's over, y'all stay home n watch football or something the next few weeks. LOL

We saw the same this year on our club, usual honey holes not worked, very strange year. But i'm with Buck87JT..n what everyone is seeing is pre-rut activity.
can't tell ya when exactly it is, but Ya want to know when the rut is over? look at the tarsels of a doe they'll start to stain when she goes in heat, then, if ya see her and is by herself and calm, black n stinky tarsels just like a buck....
Ruts over!


----------



## deast1988

Thanks fellas I'm headed down tmrw through a Saturday see what's happening. Down there.


----------



## dp02431

We've bad our club for almost 10 years now about 3 miles from Pittman's. We have killed deer chasing does (not just around does, but really chasing them) from Oct. 28 to Nov. 14. I know that's a wide number of days, but it's happened. Last year the biggest buck on our land was killed Nov. 5 hot on 2 does. The rut is based on the amount of light in the day, that's why it peaks within the same couple days every year. Rut activity should still be going on some this wkend. Good luck to y'all! I killed a nice 8 Sunday morning, a couple counties over. I'll try to post a pic. Good luck!


----------



## dp02431

Here is the 8 I took with my bow Sunday morning. About 35 yard shot. https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202414142503254&id=1484248358&set=a.1946883840152.116132.1484248358&source=46&__user=1484248358


----------



## dp02431

We have seen them chasing sooner than Oct. 28 but it didn't seem to be as serious. Despite the weather and temperatures, rut peaks within the same couple of days every year at the same time. Sorry I haven't posted much this year, I hope everyone has a good season.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

*Not far from you!*



dp02431 said:


> We've bad our club for almost 10 years now about 3 miles from Pittman's. We have killed deer chasing does (not just around does, but really chasing them) from Oct. 28 to Nov. 14. I know that's a wide number of days, but it's happened. Last year the biggest buck on our land was killed Nov. 5 hot on 2 does. The rut is based on the amount of light in the day, that's why it peaks within the same couple days every year. Rut activity should still be going on some this wkend. Good luck to y'all! I killed a nice 8 Sunday morning, a couple counties over. I'll try to post a pic. Good luck!


I hunt right at the Little River bridge.


----------



## dp02431

Good deal. Keep us updated on what you see and how y'all do


----------



## dwhee87

6 of us hunting last weekend (11/1 - 3). Just off 22, a few miles north of AH Stehpens. Nothing chasin, very few scrapes. One shooter buck seen at first light checking out a food plot from cover on Sunday am.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Absolutely dead this morning! Stopped by Pittmans deer cooler and no one seen a thing!!


----------



## mbrowland

*Tonight*

Anyone see anything this evening?


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Any luck this morning??


----------



## 99autiger

Had a small buck come in on me last night at dusk. He followed my drag perfectly. 
Shot an 8 this am at 730. Same stand (hardwood bottom). The 8 followed my drag line scent as well. Neck was a little swollen and hocks stained. Still don't think it is full rut yet.


----------



## grunt0331

Saw a very nice buck chasing a doe across Hwy 47 at Hillman Road at 6:00 this morning (a late start, dang Bama and LSU came on too late).  Saw the usual spikes from the stand.  Our place is loaded wiht them.


----------



## dp02431

I shot a very nice 8 with my bow this morning chasing a doe! It wasn't slow on our place. Saw a good amount of deer and rut activity. Here's a pic of my deer. I got it within about 30 yards and stuck it. We hunt between crawfordville and Sharon, about 3 miles from Pittman's. Hope everyone had a good wkend! Let us know what y'all saw https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...116132.1484248358&source=46&__user=1484248358


----------



## Wild_Dave

Anyone on this thread in the Douglas County Hunting Association in Taliaferro/Warren?


----------



## ppelaez

Wild_Dave said:


> Anyone on this thread in the Douglas County Hunting Association in Taliaferro/Warren?



I am.  Are you?


----------



## Wild_Dave

ppelaez said:


> I am.  Are you?



Yes, I am.  This is my frist year and sadly I have not made it out there yet.  Hopefully soon though.  May have to try to get my money's worth on pigs and turkey if I can't get in there for the deer.

But I was just curious what kind of activity yall have been seeing.  How many people have been there week to week and what kind of deer activity you have seen?  Looks like from what I have been reading, the rut was at the end of October.  Do you know of any good kills there?  Which tract have you been hunting?


----------



## ppelaez

Wild_Dave said:


> Yes, I am.  This is my frist year and sadly I have not made it out there yet.  Hopefully soon though.  May have to try to get my money's worth on pigs and turkey if I can't get in there for the deer.
> 
> But I was just curious what kind of activity yall have been seeing.  How many people have been there week to week and what kind of deer activity you have seen?  Looks like from what I have been reading, the rut was at the end of October.  Do you know of any good kills there?  Which tract have you been hunting?



I've hunted every weekend since the opening day of muzzleloader except for this past weekend.  It's been a tough season so far.  I've seen a few small bucks and a few does but I haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet.  I hunt both tracts - the "Pines" and the "Camp".  A few decent 8 pts have been killed but not nearly as many as the past few years.  It's not just me, I've heard from others that have hunted these tracts in the past that this is a tough season.  Good luck to ya, hope you get on 'em.  I probably won't be back up there until the weekend before Thanksgiving.  My club # is R29.  If you ever want to chat, send me a PM and we could exchange phone #'s.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Any activity the past few day?


----------



## djackson67

*grunting*



BUCK 87JT said:


> Any activity the past few day?



Man!, i had one last night Grunting behind me that wouldn't quit and never could see him, it was exciting though, stood up looked around everywhere and knew it was a Monster buck!!!,,uh? then i woke up and realized it was Wife snoring in my ear and i was dreaming. LOL, but seriously.
from now until Thanksgiving ought to be it.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I always have a dream that I have monster bucks in front of me the when I go to shoot them my gun will not work, or it's a toy gun!


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Yesterday afternoon was dead, headed back this afternoon! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## djackson67

Headed down in the morning with my 2 boys, back home sunday then back down Monday til Wed. with a few others.
will report in Thursday. Good luck!


----------



## BUCK 87JT

What's the word everyone?


----------



## djackson67

Good Chasing Tuesday, The the winds were bad yesterday so made it tuff to hunt.
Can't shoot them from your computer, get in the woods.


----------



## grunt0331

Taking my son down tomorrow afternoon to try and get him his 1st.  It has been a very "off" year on our lease.  We aren't seeing many and those we do see are spikes by and large.  Hoping we can get a doe to step out tomorrow night in a little foodplot for him.


----------



## dawg

we are headed down tonight....not been able to do much hunting this year...hoping that we can catch a few moving.


----------



## grunt0331

Best weekend in a while as far as deer movement goes.  Most guys on our lease saw deer and we had 2 kills.


----------



## Deerhunter12454

Still not the greatest year but my dad killed a 90-100 lb doe last night


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Deer were moving good this morning I saw 6 and took a doe, my cousin saw 2!


----------



## Ace1313

Got a good one on my SWGA lease today. They are still seeing deer on my place just gotta knock down a good one.


----------

